

Show HN: Make your own 2048 - why_not
http://games.usvsth3m.com/2048

======
why_not
Full disclosure: We made this at us vs th3m for our own amusement primarily
because of all the hilarious spin-off editions on HN.

Some of our favourites other people made so far:

[http://games.usvsth3m.com/2048/nicolas-cage-
edition/](http://games.usvsth3m.com/2048/nicolas-cage-edition/)

[http://games.usvsth3m.com/2048/8-bit-
edition/](http://games.usvsth3m.com/2048/8-bit-edition/)

[http://games.usvsth3m.com/2048/australia-
edition/](http://games.usvsth3m.com/2048/australia-edition/)

